# Won't follow in the woods.



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

I just inherited a new/used 3 y/o packer..... Free with issues of course. I guess the previous owners could not get him to follow on the trail without a lead. He would follow for a while always at the back, but then would saunter off with out a peep. I have yet to get him on the trail, but plan to just lead him until I can come up with a solution. 

He is very well minded, sweet, gentle attittude, leads well, and doesnt even fuss on the stancheon during hoof trimming. So I am happy to provide him a new home. My question is there a good way to retrain in the "follow" in a goat that has lost it? Anybodys ideas would be great. I am sure Rex has run into this intrested to hear what everyone thinks.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

It just sounds like he hasnt bonded with anyone or anything. On the trail its either fear of losing sight of their person or fear of being seperated from their goatie pals. With neither instinct in place, it could be a tough road ahead. If I was faced with this issue, I think I would first test how bad it is. See if he will play catch up at all. I would find a treat he totally loves and take him out solo for the first half dozen times or so and ever single time he stayed close or played catch up in a reasonable distance, Id give him a treat or two. This way at least, if he isnt doing the bonding thing to stay close, he will do the treat thing. That or shock collar him each time he fell back.... LOL  j/k


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

It seems that he would at least bond with another goat.
I had a doe who I could not catch without her dragging a 
8 foot rope. Yet she bonded with the goats that were bonded with 
Me. So where ever they went she went. And they went with me.
After walking and many treats. (BOSS,black oil sunflower seeds) This girl would come and try to dig treats out of my pockets. 
NO more drag rope required. 

It took time and effort. And due to this time I spent with her.
I still really miss her.


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

I have had him in with my boys for a few days now. He seems to be adjusting well. Comes right over to me at the fence even without treats. I think it was just a lack of attention.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Brian, I have had goats before that would not bond to people well enough to pack. Sometimes they would bond to another goat which was bonded to me and would pack as long as the other goat was along. If it continues to wander off by itself on easy hikes, it sure as heck isn't going to put out any effort to keep up on a serious hike. 

Now a days if I get a goat that is not gung ho about staying up with me, I cut my losses and find them a weed eating job. Is this goat a Nubian?


----------

